# Despiece de Teléfonos Celulares



## shoker4 (Dic 13, 2006)

Aquí les dejo el datasheet del Teléfono nokia 1100.

Espero les sea de utilidad.  

Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## porromian (Dic 18, 2008)

Quisiera pero el datasheet del lcd del nokia 1100, gracias de todos modos


----------



## plba00 (Oct 21, 2009)

julianhh es esto lo q necesitas postea resultados 
http://www.4shared.com/file/142518880/be98e0dc/1100_2300_schem.html


----------



## plba00 (Ene 12, 2010)

los que necesiten me avisan y asi los podré ayudar


----------



## cox (Abr 14, 2010)

plba00 dijo:


> julianhh es esto lo q necesitas postea resultados
> http://www.4shared.com/file/142518880/be98e0dc/1100_2300_schem.html




MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU APORTE


----------



## gabrielfurius (Jun 19, 2012)

Acá le adjunto el siguiente módulo.


----------

